# [Breaking News] Fedor Signs with M-1



## l3ft3lbow (Sep 18, 2007)

> PRIDE heavyweight champion Fedor Emelianenko has committed exclusively to the new ownership of M-1 Mix-Fight Championship, which has been purchased outright by an undisclosed American entertainment-related company, according to a source close to the deal who spoke on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> Established in 1997, the St. Petersburg-based M-1 held over 30 events under the ownership of Russian businessman Vadim Finkelstein, also the long-time manager of the much-sought-after Emelianenko. Finkelstein is also the proprietor of the Red Devil Sports Club, a facility and team that houses numerous Russian fighters, including PRIDE veteran Roman Zentsov and former UFC middleweight Andrei Semenov.
> 
> ...


*Fedor Emelianenko has officially signed with M-1. There are no details to his fight contract, nor who he will be fighting.*


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

NOT COOl....I really wanna see Randy vs Fedor in February. Hopefully he can fight in December and in February then...


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

if fedor is in december, than UFC 79 will be BY FAR the best card ever


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

it wont be randy he needs more time for his arm


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

here is the ufc 79 card

Matt Serra vs. Matt Hughes (UFC Welterweight Championship Match)
BJ Penn vs. Joe Stevenson (UFC Lightweight Championship Match)
Dean Lister vs. Jordan Radev
Rich Clementi vs. Melvin Guillard
Chuck Liddell vs. TBD
Wanderlei Silva vs. TBD
Doug Evans vs. TBD
Luke Caudillo vs. TBD

i dont see any room for fedor


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Fedor vs. Gonzaga? Fedor vs. Arlovski?

Both would be legendary


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> here is the ufc 79 card
> 
> Matt Serra vs. Matt Hughes (UFC Welterweight Championship Match)
> BJ Penn vs. Joe Stevenson (UFC Lightweight Championship Match)
> ...


i think u forgot kongo vs. nog


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> Fedor vs. Gonzaga? Fedor vs. Arlovski?
> 
> Both would be legendary


Fedor vs Arlovski would be so ******* amazing, wow. Thinking about Fedor vs the other top UFC HW's really tickles my fancy, and I really hope Fedor signs with the UFC soon.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> i think u forgot kongo vs. nog


no I didnt but do they have room for another big event like that. 

if fedor comes it seems like he would be the main event.


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Fedor vs AA would rule.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

It will probably be the announcement of Fedor not his debut.

Personally i think someone should get a title shot before Fedor, And i think Fedor may even have requested that he works his way up as well.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> here is the ufc 79 card
> 
> Matt Serra vs. Matt Hughes (UFC Welterweight Championship Match)
> BJ Penn vs. Joe Stevenson (UFC Lightweight Championship Match)
> ...


Are you kidding? Guillard/Clementi, Lister/Radev are easily prelims, especially if f*cking Fedor is on the card. And how do you know Chuck is fighting at 79? I seriously doubt he will. As for the rest of that card, wow I seriously hope you're joking. Hah, they already have Doug Evans and Luke Caudillo on the card, we can't fit Fedor. That's the funniest thing I've ever heard.

Serra/Hughes
Penn/Stevenson
Silva/???

Christ you can easily fit a Fedor fight with those main cards.


----------



## Nate6000 (Mar 31, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> here is the ufc 79 card
> 
> Matt Serra vs. Matt Hughes (UFC Welterweight Championship Match)
> BJ Penn vs. Joe Stevenson (UFC Lightweight Championship Match)
> ...



holy crap that is a stacked card!!!!!


----------



## UFCfan610 (Mar 28, 2007)

it's got to be Fedor vs. AA. this would be the perfect Christmas present.:thumb02:


----------



## Morlow (Nov 27, 2006)

Nate6000 said:


> holy crap that is a stacked card!!!!!


/signed

I can't wait to see the finalized card.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Since when is Chuck Liddell fighting at UFC 79?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, I hope that he's coming to the UFC.. I know K1 was offering him quite a bit of dosh. If he is indeed fighting December 29th then UFC 79 will be the best card of the year.


----------



## Nobilis (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry to throw cold water on this. I truly hope I'm wrong...but I cannot see it being the UFC. Seeing Dana and how he runs the UFC...I cannot see him folding with the whole "don't fight in ***** thing". I do see K1 doing it.

I hate K1 so if he goes there he might as well be dead to me.

Edit: Unless Fedor folded. Nahhhhh...


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Nobilis said:


> Sorry to throw cold water on this. I truly hope I'm wrong...but I cannot see it being the UFC. Seeing Dana and how he runs the UFC...I cannot see him folding with the whole "don't fight in ***** thing". I do see K1 doing it.
> 
> I hate K1 so if he goes there he might as well be dead to me.
> 
> Edit: Unless Fedor folded. Nahhhhh...


Yes, but during the UFC 76 press conference Dana said "Fedor wants to fight in the world ***** competition, but I won't let him if he's signed with us. But we'll have him after that, I'm almost 100% sure he'll be signed following that." (or something along those lines).

As far as I remember, the competition takes place in October.. December is still a ways off from then.:dunno:


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

id pay 50$ to watch fedor in the cage if he fought an random crackhead. just get him sighed


----------



## chaoyungphat (Apr 8, 2007)

If he does fight in UFC 79, that will be one of the best fight cards ever. Fedor owns.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> here is the ufc 79 card
> 
> Matt Serra vs. Matt Hughes (UFC Welterweight Championship Match)
> BJ Penn vs. Joe Stevenson (UFC Lightweight Championship Match)
> ...


lol no room? Are you kidding me? You don't think the UFC would clear a fight like 'Doug Evans vs TBD' to make room for fedor? Barely any of these are confirmed fights as well. Fedor could easily fit.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Biowza said:


> lol no room? Are you kidding me? You don't think the UFC would clear a fight like 'Doug Evans vs TBD' to make room for fedor? Barely any of these are confirmed fights as well. Fedor could easily fit.


They wouldn't clear a fight, Fedor is the one not on the card it means he can fight at a later time.

If it is him fighting he could still be on the card but it may be his announcement.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

So far the only confirmed fights are:

Matt Hughes vs. Matt Serra
BJ Penn vs. Sean Sherk/Joe Stevenson
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Cheick Kongo
Wanderlei Silva vs. TBD
Melvin "Tap Tap Tap" Guillard vs. Rich Clementi

It is extremely unlikely that Liddell will be fighting on this card, I don't know where you got that from.. Anyway, other than Guillard/Clementi any one of these fights really could be a main event of any UFC event. This is gonna be awesome.

By the way, wasn't Guillard suspended for 12 months back in April?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

SuzukS said:


> So far the only confirmed fights are:
> 
> Matt Hughes vs. Matt Serra
> BJ Penn vs. Sean Sherk/Joe Stevenson
> ...


Pretty sure it was 8 months. And I think Big Nog vs. Kongo got moved to a later date.


Fedor is prolly fighting at either some small Russian promotion, or Bodog. This article exists only to get a lot of views. They're just making it seem like there's a great chance by mentioning how UFC and K-1 both have events in December. Wow, what a coincidence.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Bet he signs with K1.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> Fedor vs. Gonzaga? Fedor vs. Arlovski?
> 
> Both would be legendary


AA vs fedor

wow


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

hell kick one of them bums off for fedor


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

plus nog kongo has been moved so he might fight


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

royalking87 said:


> plus nog kongo has been moved so he might fight


yah it got moved to jan show


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

What about the news about Fedor signing with some new Russian MMA organization? Did it turn out to be a false alarm?


----------



## IhitU.uHITfloor (Sep 17, 2007)

Judoka said:


> They wouldn't clear a fight, Fedor is the one not on the card it means he can fight at a later time.
> 
> If it is him fighting he could still be on the card but it may be his announcement.


STFU!!!! You have got to be kidding me, you don't think that they would clear a fight for Fedor, you are pea brained aren't you. If he comes to the UFC, I don't see him fighting right away though anyways. Dana is already making plenty of money off of this card, besides he won't have the time to properly hype the fight. So I am thinking that if he does come to the UFC we will see him fight in Jan/Feb agiainst I think Arlovski or the winner of the Vera/Silvia fight. And I am not sure who Randy will fight but it will most likely be on the same card. So then they can hype Fedor V Randy for the June event. (The summer event is always a big one). Barring any unfortunate circumstances this seems like an awsome line of fights, if it does happen to work out that way.
P.S.( I really think that Dana is holding out Arlovski for something special.)


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> here is the ufc 79 card
> 
> Matt Serra vs. Matt Hughes (UFC Welterweight Championship Match)
> BJ Penn vs. Joe Stevenson (UFC Lightweight Championship Match)
> ...


Remember that releases of a full card this early are almost never right.

That said, you've only got 8 fights listed, none of the them are heavyweight bouts, so having a high-profile 265 fight on the card would make alot of sense.

Still, I tend to take early cards with a grain of salt.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

thats koo 

but i believe randy has a two year 

4 fight contract

this meaning if he were to fight in jan/feb.....his last fight would need to be at a later date


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Remember that releases of a full card this early are almost never right.
> 
> That said, you've only got 8 fights listed, none of the them are heavyweight bouts, so having a high-profile 265 fight on the card would make alot of sense.
> 
> Still, I tend to take early cards with a grain of salt.


is it posted on ufc.com yet?


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

IFL has fedor.... I called it!


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

nah uh

i called it first

and stampzees no erazeeeez


----------



## Nobilis (Sep 8, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> As far as I remember, the competition takes place in October.. December is still a ways off from then.:dunno:


I thought it was later than that like January. If that is true then it is good news indeed.

The only wrinkle I can see, and of why Dana doesn't want Fedor fighting in *****- and still legitimizes my concern- is how would you schedule a event that included Fedor when he could very well get hurt in the ***** tournament. Think how much UFC fans would be pissed for him to be on the card then taken off because he wanted to fight in *****.

Of course I _always_ think of the worst case scenario, so I'm not surprised or too disappointed when it happens.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Nobilis said:


> I thought it was later than that like January. If that is true then it is good news indeed.
> 
> The only wrinkle I can see, and of why Dana doesn't want Fedor fighting in *****- and still legitimizes my concern- is how would you schedule a event that included Fedor when he could very well get hurt in the ***** tournament. Think how much UFC fans would be pissed for him to be on the card then taken off because he wanted to fight in *****.
> 
> Of course I _always_ think of the worst case scenario, so I'm not surprised or too disappointed when it happens.


Haha, I know what you mean. I think the UFC would keep any Fedor news on the down-low.. mainly because its probably the most heated subject for them at the moment. 

I just looked it up and the World Combat ***** Championships are being held in Prague in November, not October. I think that if all goes well and Fedor is healthy after the ***** tournament, we'll see an announcement at the next UFC (most likely UFC 80).


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

yes but it would be nice for a christmas present

and for those of jewish faith hanukkah


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

hollando said:


> yes but it would be nice for a christmas present
> 
> and for those of jewish faith hanukkah


Don't forget Kwanzaa!:thumb02:


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

everytime i hear that holiday i think of the worms from men in black 

no disrepect to my african americans


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

IhitU.uHITfloor said:


> STFU!!!! You have got to be kidding me, you don't think that they would clear a fight for Fedor, you are pea brained aren't you. If he comes to the UFC, I don't see him fighting right away though anyways. Dana is already making plenty of money off of this card, besides he won't have the time to properly hype the fight. So I am thinking that if he does come to the UFC we will see him fight in Jan/Feb agiainst I think Arlovski or the winner of the Vera/Silvia fight. And I am not sure who Randy will fight but it will most likely be on the same card. So then they can hype Fedor V Randy for the June event. (The summer event is always a big one). Barring any unfortunate circumstances this seems like an awsome line of fights, if it does happen to work out that way.
> P.S.( I really think that Dana is holding out Arlovski for something special.)


If a fight is already confirmed even if it hasn't been announced then they can't say no to it for a reason like Fedor fighting...If it hasn't been finalized then they can do anything they want.

Fedor is worth nothing to the UFC at the moment because like when Nogueira entered...The whole crowd was going "Who the f**k is that?", Most UFC fans don't know who Fedor is.

Fedor can fight at the UFC event but if all fighter have been told that there fight is confirmed then they can't boot them out, that would be a bad business reputation move. There are many more ways to get Fedor into the card then booting confirmed fights out.

The comments "STFU!!!!" and "you are pea brained aren't you" were very immature as you saying this from your opinion to my opinion...Everyone has the right to an opinion so what makes yours true? 

You could be saying "Arlovski is the best fighter in the world" and i could be saying "Nogueira is the best fighter in the world" but it is merely our opinions.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

If it was for UFC, and the contract had been signed, I'm pretty sure Dana Shite would have jumped at the opportunity to announce it and garner some more publicity. 

Although, he might just be waiting for the next UFC to announce it in front of a huge croud instead of a press release.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> If it was for UFC, and the contract had been signed, I'm pretty sure Dana Shite would have jumped at the opportunity to announce it and garner some more publicity.
> 
> Although, he might just be waiting for the next UFC to announce it in front of a huge croud instead of a press release.


wut happens if it is with k1


how many of us are gonna buy the ppv?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I've never bought a k-1 ppv. In fact, the only other PPV i've actually paid for was the EliteXC with Baroni v. Shamrock. 

I don't see me getting the K-1 ppv unless they get more than just Fedor. 

I wouldn't be opposed to getting it, I just don't know if I can afford another $40 ppv each month


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Fedor could fight himself in december and I would pay to see it


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I've never bought a k-1 ppv. In fact, the only other PPV i've actually paid for was the EliteXC with Baroni v. Shamrock.
> 
> I don't see me getting the K-1 ppv unless they get more than just Fedor.
> 
> I wouldn't be opposed to getting it, I just don't know if I can afford another $40 ppv each month


i know i know

imiss the days of illegal satillite


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> Fedor could fight himself in december and I would pay to see it


how much would you pay tho


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

hollando said:


> how much would you pay tho



Id pay the 40 dollars, I am a fedor fan, i dont care where he goes. That man has a crazy ability to never lose his cool in a fight and i love it


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> Id pay the 40 dollars, I am a fedor fan, i dont care where he goes. That man has a crazy ability to never lose his cool in a fight and i love it


you make sure you stay on this site

so i gaunge your reaction whe/if he ever looses again


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

hollando said:


> you make sure you stay on this site
> 
> so i gaunge your reaction whe/if he ever looses again



He didn't lose the first time.
Elbows are illegal in RINGS, he was cut by elbow. For some ungodly reason they called it a TKO rather than a DQ.
Oh wait, I remember...
The guy was the RINGS boy.


----------



## ajitator (Feb 5, 2007)

give fedor the hype killer, GONZAGA


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

AtomDanger said:


> He didn't lose the first time.
> Elbows are illegal in RINGS, he was cut by elbow. For some ungodly reason they called it a TKO rather than a DQ.
> Oh wait, I remember...
> The guy was the RINGS boy.


im aware of the situation 

the man still has a blemish on the record.....and loss is a loss....whether or not you want to count it

i often say the same for silva....as okami didnt beat him....but he did loose to okami


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Fedor vs Arlovski would be so ******* amazing, wow. Thinking about Fedor vs the other top UFC HW's really tickles my fancy, and I really hope Fedor signs with the UFC soon.


Fedor has stated that he wants a fight or 2 before fighting Randy. Dana has said he has big plans for AA(I think) and said we will see AA by the end of the year. W
Wow, this could be a really really good fight. If it is old AA this could possibly go up there with Fedors legendary Nog and CC bouts. If it is new AA, well, at least Fedor will get use to the octagon and get an easy win in lol
Wow, UFC 79 is looking like it will be an amazing card. 


Also is the K-1 Dynamite event going to be available on PPV or is it a usual event?


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

AtomDanger said:


> He didn't lose the first time.
> Elbows are illegal in RINGS, he was cut by elbow. For some ungodly reason they called it a TKO rather than a DQ.
> Oh wait, I remember...
> The guy was the RINGS boy.


There's more to it than that. It was a RINGS tournament and there had to be a winner. Fedor was unable to fight because of the illegal blow, but someone had to go through to the next round so they gave Kohsaka the undeserved win.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

hollando said:


> im aware of the situation
> 
> the man still has a blemish on the record.....and loss is a loss....whether or not you want to count it
> 
> i often say the same for silva....as okami didnt beat him....but he did loose to okami


I disagree with the "loss is a loss" philosophy to an extent. Fedor wasn't beaten by a legal blow, it should have been rendered a no contest. But because of the tournament setting, it wasn't. 

There's a drastic difference between your Silva example and this. Silva knowingly used an illegal kick and was DQ'd for it, Kohsaka used an accidental elbow strike and was only rewarded the big W because of the tournament setting.


----------



## l3ft3lbow (Sep 18, 2007)

Here are my thoughts on the matter. I think Fedor has / will sign with the UFC. However, the contract / signing is not official or valid until after the ***** tournament, so this tournament will have to come and go before we hear any type of announcement. There can't be an announcement now, becuase if he gets hurt there's no deal.

Think about it, no other organization (to my knowledge) cares about Fedor competing in *****, they would be happy enough to just have him. So if another organization had indeed signed him, IFL, K1, etc, then there would be a huge announcement about it. Don't you think?

I guess we'll all see what happens days after the ***** Tourny.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

americanfighter said:


> here is the ufc 79 card
> 
> Matt Serra vs. Matt Hughes (UFC Welterweight Championship Match)
> BJ Penn vs. Joe Stevenson (UFC Lightweight Championship Match)
> ...


o they will make room for him


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

if fedor wants to give us a christmas present, he might fight at russian christmas which doesn't happen till january


----------



## POUNANI (Sep 17, 2007)

fedor vs anyone can be a fight main event seller. just make it like ufc 80 fedor vs blank. and everyone will buy.

ufc isnt stupid enough to make a great headliner fight with another one. thatll be the greatest ufc ever.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

POUNANI said:


> fedor vs anyone can be a fight main event seller. just make it like ufc 80 fedor vs blank. and everyone will buy.
> 
> ufc isnt stupid enough to make a great headliner fight with another one. thatll be the greatest ufc ever.


Everyone will buy? Fedor *can* be a top seller but barely any UFC no who he is let alone seen him fight.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Everyone will buy? Fedor *can* be a top seller but barely any UFC no who he is let alone seen him fight.


Yea they need to hype him first. Then the uneducated UFC fans (who've never even heard of Pride) will jump on his nuts like the rest of us. Only then will Fedor vs [insert name here] sell astronomically high.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Shogun got a pretty warm reception for a fighter most people didn't know, I expect the same for Fedor.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Fedor vs Couture so we can finally see who the top dog is, and I hope Fedor wins with a highlight knockout.


----------



## KenFl07 (Aug 6, 2007)

i posted a rumor a week or so ago breaking some news that apparently Fedor had been signed to M-1, which is an MMA organization in Russia. This could possibly be where he fights. Also, he could have signed with Mark Cuban's HDNet Fights, that's something else I had heard.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

*BREAKING NEWS: Fedor signs with M-1*

Source:
BREAKING NEWS: It's Official, Fedor Emelianenko signs with M-1 -


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Adrnalnrsh said:


> Source:
> BREAKING NEWS: It's Official, Fedor Emelianenko signs with M-1 - Sherdog Mixed Martial Arts Forums



******* LAME


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

There goes Couture v. Fedor and all the other great dream fights we all dearly desired.:thumbsdown:


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

:thumbsdown:


tecnotut said:


> There goes Couture v. Fedor and all the other great dream fights we all dearly desired.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn, Tim Sylvia scared off Fedor.


----------



## mercom (Jun 16, 2007)

when i read that first thing i thought was cuban bought m-1


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

fedor just lost alot of respect from me


----------



## ajitator (Feb 5, 2007)

fedor you fukin *****.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

*Waiting for the first major MMA publication's official world ranking update that doesn't have Fedor as the #1 heavyweight*


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

I'd like to know if it's a one fight deal or not.


----------



## Balls in Face (Jan 27, 2007)

I am NOT buying any of their ppv.

Edit: I look forward to watching that business crash and burn into dirt.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Truely dissapointing, Fedor just doesnt seem that interested in fighting the best anymore.

I honestly dont know who there gonna pit him up against, hopefully M-1 can sign Josh Barnett too...at least I will get to see one of my dream matches...if that happens.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks like Dana dropped the ball. Anyone know where I can find more info about this fight?


----------



## l3ft3lbow (Sep 18, 2007)

What the hell? There goes my theory. Who the hell is Fedor going to fight in "M-1"?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Fedor is prolly fighting at either some small Russian promotion, or Bodog. This article exists only to get a lot of views. They're just making it seem like there's a great chance by mentioning how UFC and K-1 both have events in December. Wow, what a coincidence.


Damn, I was right. Sorta. Booooo Fedor.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

So Fedor signed himself? This is lame for mma fans. But you know what the scary part is? Trigg was right


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> So Fedor signed himself? This is lame for mma fans. But you know what the scary part is? Trigg was right


I think that might cause some kind of rift in the space time continuum.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

l3ft3lbow said:


> What the hell? There goes my theory. Who the hell is Fedor going to fight in "M-1"?


Greg Stott, Akebono, Joe Charles, Mark Coleman, and Danny Abbadi.

I can't wait for Fedor vs Coleman 3. This time, Fedor might kill Coleman, for real.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

i heard m-1 was bought out by some undisclosed company.

Edit: Some American COmpany


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

l3ft3lbow said:


> What the hell? There goes my theory. Who the hell is Fedor going to fight in "M-1"?


Overeem and Sergei are in K-1 on none exclusive contracts. Rodrigo Nogueria has a non exclusive with HFC. Ricardo Arona isn't signed with anyone. Sokoujdou isn't signed with anyone and is looking for a fight. Andre might be a free agent soon. 

But on the more realistic side. Ben Rothwell is availble, Mark Coleman is looking for fights, and hopefully and this is just me wanting to see the greatest fight in MMA history.

F*ck Randy vs Fedor I want 


Giant Silva vs Fedor.


----------



## Lynch (Sep 7, 2007)

Guy's give it some time. With in 18 months, a lot UFC fighters contracts will be up. M1 will be all over these fighters to sign with them.

Mark Cubans pockets are much deeper than Dana's.

Also, Cuban will treat these fighters with respect, unlike Dana White.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Did I miss something about Fedor?*

I'm seeing in random threads about Fedor signing to M-1???
I knew he said he has a big fight coming in December, after his October 8th ***** tournament. But what is this signing with M-1? Another rumor or has it been confirmed that he has not signed with UFC nor K-1?


----------



## noobydooby (Apr 7, 2007)

So how many fights did he sign for and how much is he getting?


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

Is it possible the UFC bought out M-1? It says an undisclosed American company did it. :dunno:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't believe it.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

If Fedor wanted to fight the best in the world he would have come to the UFC.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

damn this sucks


----------



## No1Brawler (Sep 23, 2007)

Fedor's aim isnt to impress you people. Why wudnt he sign with M-1? Most Likely more money, Better contract, Easier fights, Held in russia. Perfect combo for Fedor


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

No1Brawler said:


> Fedor's aim isnt to impress you people. Why wudnt he sign with M-1? Most Likely more money, Better contract, *Easier fights*, Held in russia. Perfect combo for Fedor


Easier fights? Fedor isn't worried about that although the other points you said mainly the Money that he is getting is correct.

If i was Fedor and the UFC offered me 1.4 Million each fight and then M1 offered me 1.75 Million a fight for the same number of fights on the contract i would choose M1.

As a fan this isn't great because there are some fights i would have loved to see but i know why he did it and he does what he wants so it is up to him not me or any other UFC or MMA fan.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

No1Brawler said:


> Fedor's aim isnt to impress you people. Why wudnt he sign with M-1? Most Likely more money, Better contract, Easier fights, Held in russia. Perfect combo for Fedor


So that's his aim? To make more money and fight easier opponents? As the #1 fighter in the world his MAIN goal should be to fight the top competition in the world, period.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> So that's his aim? To make more money and fight easier opponents? As the #1 fighter in the world his MAIN goal should be to fight the top competition in the world, period.


Not quite, Money is his aim the same with any fighter.

Some fighter fight purely for Money like Cro Cop has lately and others fight for Money but do their best to live up to what is expected of them ie Most MMA fighters.

Rampage said
"I would fight anyone for 1 million".


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Actually UFC offered Fedor 2 million a fight........ this pisses me off. You know how much money him and randy would've made in the Randy/Fedor fight. (if it is all about the money)

There is no one in M-1, besides Fedor now....


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Not quite, Money is his aim the same with any fighter.
> 
> Some fighter fight purely for Money like Cro Cop has lately and others fight for Money but do their best to live up to what is expected of them ie Most MMA fighters.
> 
> ...


Dude, I highly doubt money is one of the issues Fedor is facing. Fedor is very, very rich, ESPECIALLY for a Russian. The Russian economy is so backwards and shitty, their mortality rate is higher than their birth rate for christ's sake! Money is not a problem for Fedor.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Not quite, Money is his aim the same with any fighter.
> 
> Some fighter fight purely for Money like Cro Cop has lately and others fight for Money but do their best to live up to what is expected of them ie Most MMA fighters.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you don't know Fedor personally or his aim. I would bet there are A LOT of fighters who fight because they love to fight. I would say if he's only fighting for money then it's Fedors loss not ours. Watch how long he's considered number 1. I doubt much longer if he's actually going to M-1 JUST for money. I don't think it has anything to do with money at all. My guess is that if he DID even sign with them it is because their terms were better for him to fight in *****, be closer to home and I heard he wants to choose his opponents. My 2 cents anyways.


----------



## UFCfan610 (Mar 28, 2007)

i guess all the posters who said Fedor wants to fight the best and doesn't care about money were wrong. that being said, if Cuban's HDNet is the company that bought M-1, he's going to be throwing a lot of money around to top caliber fighters when their contracts expire.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

So much anger towards Fedor :thumbsdown:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I guess I'm the only one that is glad that he has signed with someone. It doesn't matter who he signs with, I can't wait to see him in action. I'm glad he didn't fold on the ***** Tournament, he should have the option to fight in the tournament and not have to be exclusive.*


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

This is a bloody travesty. People in here can call me a Fedor-hater all they want, but I think this is a total copout by the supposed No. 1 heavyweight in the world.
He's crapping all over his own legacy.
Who's he gonna fight in M-1? Bobish, like his brother? Paul Varelans? Maybe Big Jon Hess? How about Fedor vs. Zuluz II? 
What nonsense. I'm disgusted. I love Fedor, but I've got no use for him if this is the way he wants to carry on.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

oh just STOP with all the whinnying you PANTSIES. Fedor like the REST of Humanity does what's best for themselves. Just because Fedor didn't sign with the UFC doesn't MEAN he's any less of a great fighter. He would have sign if it was in his best interest to sign. 

Those of you who's blowing smoke; blow it up your own. There are a lot of reasons i can think of why Fedor Choose to sign else where...and it's NOT because he doesn't want to fight the very best. or is doing so for the money.

The Main Reason
1. He represents Russia in Combat *****. He's been the world/Russian champion several years running, including this year. How can he betray his own country and not continue to fight Combat *****, considering he's the current Champion? Imagine you were representing the U.S. in the Olympics, how do you think Americans would see you if you left to fight for another country? 

2. Fedor doesn't want to desert his Red Devil Team. He's been with them from the start, and wants to take them with him to the UFC. Understandable.

3. Fedor wants more control of who he fights, I've read in several of his interview he does NOT want to fight the very best when he crosses over right away, he would like to learn and get used to the cage and MOVE up the ladder just like everyone else. Whether he wants to fight tim Sylvia or not, doesn't matter to me, it doesn't change the fact i believe he'll crush Tim. 

4. Dana White is DEuSH BAG, and has numerously times trashed talked FEdor calling them crazy and what not. Dana isn't professional, lets his emotions get in the way and clearly favors some fighters over others..ie Dana is just ACHE for fedor to come over to the UFC and LOSE so he can finally say that UFC > Pride, as he did in the Post conference after Shogun Lost. I'm sure the owner of M1 is very enthusiastic and hopes fedor will make M1 blossom, Unlike dana wanted FEdor to get defeated. Just doesn't make sense to come work for an overbearing braggart like dana white. 

If i was fedor i would do the same thing, help build another organization that puts more effort in showmanship and treats their fighters better..and PAYS ALL their fighters fair. 

Like what Frank Shamrock said " I'm not going to fight for the UFC, and i hope some day all of the champions will be able to fight each other, and these monopolies will not be controlling the sport, and people will be able to do their part for those who love the art and not people who want to make all the money"


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

daitrong said:


> oh just STOP with all the whinnying you PANTSIES. Fedor like the REST of Humanity does what's best for themselves. Just because Fedor didn't sign with the UFC doesn't MEAN he's any less of a great fighter. He would have sign if it was in his best interest to sign.
> 
> Those of you who's blowing smoke; blow it up your own. There are a lot of reasons i can think of why Fedor Choose to sign else where...and it's NOT because he doesn't want to fight the very best. or is doing so for the money.
> 
> ...


sure...


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

nice reply cool guy


----------



## Morlow (Nov 27, 2006)

Grats on making Randy look that much better. Randy actually fights for the competition and to test himself against the top fighters in the world. I wouldn't even consider Fedor to be in the ranks any more if he doesn't want to fight top competition. Fail, Fedor, fail.


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

americanfighter said:


> here is the ufc 79 card
> 
> Matt Serra vs. Matt Hughes (UFC Welterweight Championship Match)
> BJ Penn vs. Joe Stevenson (UFC Lightweight Championship Match)
> ...


there's always room for fedor:thumbsup:


----------



## gibboeng9 (Dec 8, 2006)

QUOTE: 4. *Dana White is DEuSH BAG, and has numerously times trashed talked FEdor calling them crazy and what not. Dana isn't professional, lets his emotions get in the way and clearly favors some fighters over others..ie Dana is just ACHE for fedor to come over to the UFC and LOSE so he can finally say that UFC > Pride, as he did in the Post conference after Shogun Lost. I'm sure the owner of M1 is very enthusiastic and hopes fedor will make M1 blossom, Unlike dana wanted FEdor to get defeated. Just doesn't make sense to come work for an overbearing braggart like dana white. *
it really isn't about ufc>pride, dana just wants ufc to be the greatest and biggest he isn't trying to prove ufc is better than pride. it's impossible to compare both organisations especially as one no longer exists, if you think he bought pride fighters to the ufc to prove that the ufc is better then your wrong, he's combined both to develop the monopoly of mma his organisation now contains all the best fighters in the world and he wanted to add fedor to this. it would have been the icing on the cake.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

gibboeng9 said:


> QUOTE: 4. *Dana White is DEuSH BAG, and has numerously times trashed talked FEdor calling them crazy and what not. Dana isn't professional, lets his emotions get in the way and clearly favors some fighters over others..ie Dana is just ACHE for fedor to come over to the UFC and LOSE so he can finally say that UFC > Pride, as he did in the Post conference after Shogun Lost. I'm sure the owner of M1 is very enthusiastic and hopes fedor will make M1 blossom, Unlike dana wanted FEdor to get defeated. Just doesn't make sense to come work for an overbearing braggart like dana white. *
> it really isn't about ufc>pride, dana just wants ufc to be the greatest and biggest he isn't trying to prove ufc is better than pride. it's impossible to compare both organisations especially as one no longer exists, if you think he bought pride fighters to the ufc to prove that the ufc is better then your wrong, he's combined both to develop the monopoly of mma his organisation now contains all the best fighters in the world and he wanted to add fedor to this. it would have been the icing on the cake.


Exactly. Also the UFC would not be where it is without Dana, He is a very good business man.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

wukkadb said:


> Dude, I highly doubt money is one of the issues Fedor is facing. Fedor is very, very rich, ESPECIALLY for a Russian. The Russian economy is so backwards and shitty, their mortality rate is higher than their birth rate for christ's sake! Money is not a problem for Fedor.


True, But are Boxers in need of money? They would rather fight for $20 then fight someone better for $154 million. I didn't say it was everything but money is certainly part of it.


----------



## Nobilis (Sep 8, 2007)

Elevate M-1????

Let me open your eyes. The hardcore MMA fans know who Fedor is. If you stood outside and took a poll of fans leaving a UFC event I'm pretty confident not too many people would know who he is...and if they did he'd be grouped into the Pride dud's that have come over.

Elevate M-1...maybe in Russia but I cannot see a organization, riding the back of one person making it big time. Who is he gonna fight? Most of the top quality fighters are in the UFC, so he'll be fighting second grade dudes or worse.

This decision will make Fedor fall of the radar of MMA. Frankly I'm in the camp that could care less now. I'm just glad it is over and as soon as it is confirmed I'll readjust my top 5.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

This sucks, I'm disappointed in Fedor but I can't wait to see him return to action.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Judoka said:


> True, But are Boxers in need of money? They would rather fight for $20 then fight someone better for $154 million. I didn't say it was everything but money is certainly part of it.


As far as boxing goes, that's true for Valuev (though, that can be blamed on Don King) and a handful of other guys who fight cans, but you can't say it about Klitchko, because that's just a load of bullsh*t. They'll fight whoever's at the top of the ladder in their league.

Fedor want to be able to compete in ***** and be seen by his Russian fans. He's got plenty of money and though he'd like to fight better competition, apparently cares more about his country. It sucks for those of us Americans (and Canadians) who have been fans for a long time, but I'll still consider him the best in the world until he stops performing well.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Fedor want to be able to compete in ***** and be seen by his Russian fans. He's got plenty of money and though he'd like to fight better competition, apparently cares more about his country. It sucks for those of us Americans (and Canadians) who have been fans for a long time, but I'll still consider him the best in the world until he stops performing well.[/FONT]


Yeah, you can't expect him to agree to a contract that excludes his primary reason for training *****, which is the ***** tournys he fights for his Mother Russia. I just can't wait until we see him smacking fools around again. He'll still be #1 in my book, unless someone else comes along and either dominates him or there's another guy who's skills are better than his.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

GWonder if we'll start to see fighters from different organisations fight each other. The boxing world wouldn't let this travesty happen. The best fighters should fight each other. Full Stop. 

Who can we now consider the top heavyweight in the world? Sure, Fedor has the skills, but he still has to fight the top guys if he wants to be truly considered the best. Just a shame that him and the UFC couldn't come to some sort of agreemant. We, the fans, are the real losers here.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

Nobilis said:


> Elevate M-1????
> 
> Let me open your eyes. The hardcore MMA fans know who Fedor is. If you stood outside and took a poll of fans leaving a UFC event I'm pretty confident not too many people would know who he is...and if they did he'd be grouped into the Pride dud's that have come over.
> 
> ...


Greatness takes time buddy, No organization, even the UFC started out big. I never said Fedor alone will make M1 blossom, but by him signing with M1, that's a great start in itself. 

Saying Fedor will just fight second rate opponents is an ignorant statement. I'll agree with the MAJORITY of top fighters are in the UFC, but the UFC definitely doesn't have ALL the top fighters...and just because fedor's fighting for an unknown organization doesn't mean he suddenly sucks or his skill level won't improve... he just won't get as much exposure to the public. 

For example Anderson Silva, He fought in Cage Rage (relatively unknown organization) for a couple of years prior to the UFC, and look at how he dominates now. It's pretty apparent that Fighting in an unknown organization didn't make him "suck" In fact, if anything he improved.

Just because a fighter comes from another organization other than the UFC doesn't mean he isn't a top caliber fighter, or isn't fight tough opponents.


----------



## Vexxed (May 27, 2007)

I think Fedor is investing in his future here. I believe that with the growth of mma, more top level fighters will show up on the scene. Its already happening. The UFC, as it stands now, will not be able to support every fighter. More top class fighters will make there beginnings in other organizations. As UFC contracts expire more and more fighters will leave for more money or for their hometown. 

MLB is more of a prevelant baseball leage for most of us because we are North American. Really good players have made their name in Japan before ever coming to America. And the biggest reason they leave is for the money and fame. If Fedor feels he can make more money and have the same level of fame at home, then why would he come here? 

This proves that Dana hasn't won over all the best fighters in mma. In my opinion, the UFC cannot declare itself the elite mma league without that respect from the fighters. Where are Gomi, Frank Shamrock, Fedor now? Fedor needs to do whats right for Fedor. A lot of guys stayed in the UFC when it was struggling and now they are like mma gods. Couture, Matt Hughes, Chuck Liddel just to name a few.

Its just too bad we may not see him in North America anytime soon


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

thats some bullshit


----------



## Brutus (May 27, 2007)

Fedor is a ******* ***** period. You guys cant really excuse him anymore this is just fucked up! Does he really think he his so good that he doesnt have to fight the top contenders, honestly if you take out his win over Big nog who has he ever beaten? cro cop? so has Kongo and Gonzaga ffs! Coleman???? i dont know i really dislike the guy ive seen most of his fight and he is awesome but wtf?


----------



## Nobilis (Sep 8, 2007)

daitrong said:


> Greatness takes time buddy, No organization, even the UFC started out big. I never said Fedor alone will make M1 blossom,
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Just because a fighter comes from another organization other than the UFC doesn't mean he isn't a top caliber fighter, or isn't fight tough opponents.


First I'm not your buddy.

The UFC was well into being in existence for over a decade before it started making a blip as a legitimate sport. M1 will ride the coattails of that achievement. But in no way shape or form can I ever see it becoming, really, anything to the NA fans. So, fine...all success to Fedor building up his fledgling league, but outside of hardcore fans...no one is going to care.

So, if the quality of his opponents are so skilled and of a high level. Name 3 right now. No, I'll make it easier name one.

Waiting...

I'm going on anecdotal evidence, your going off of hope. Hey in the future maybe you'll see good fighters migrate over. I won't doubt or deny that. It just hasn't happened. 

Like it or not the UFC is all that...they also have plans to expand it through the world. As areas are introduced to the UFC and are exposed to the _many_ high quality fighters and let me express MANY once more...is good business practice. Building a league around one person is not.

I don't care one way or another how M1 turns out. Success...cool...failure whatever. You are elevating the tale of Fedor to a height that just doesn't exist outside of hardcore fans. Fans are finicky, who was a hero one week becomes a zero the next. NA audience's...once again...will not care if Fedor comes here or not. They have other hero's to follow.

Look at the responses in this thread. People have given up and are beyond caring anymore. And, these are hardcore fans.

You want to make this black and white. This is my opinion, it is what I believe will happen, but it is by no means what I hope will happen. Fedor is one of my favs...he has just made a decision that means I will no longer get to see him and he'll slip off the number one dude in the world. So, I see no point in keeping him on my list.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Disappointing. Bad day for MMA. Well, atleast now that's settled.

Excuse me while i adjust my top 5.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

Listen here, buddy. 

All it takes to compete with the UFC is someone with A LOT of start up capital and several familiar names. With Fedor being the first and with M1's plans to go Global, and with the kind of treatment Dana white is giving to his fighters, M1 has a good chance of making a big impact in MMA. Dana's white's a COCKY SOB, and it's easy to be cocky when you're on top, but it won't last long when your top Fighters aren't happy how they're being treated. 

You ever ask yourself why Dana white is able to pay their fighters so little when their pay per view is racking in BIG BUCKS? It's simple, because he CAN! When you're pretty much having a monopoly you can mistreat your fighters and get away with it because the fighters have no where else to go. I believe fedor knows this and Dana is doing just that...thus the reason why Dana won't budge to Fedor's demands. HE thinks fedors has no other options. 

It won't be long when fighters will start looking to fight elsewhere or "retiring" like Randy because of the unfair treatment. 




> From Randy’s Mouth via Sherdog:
> 
> “I think the final straw for me was meeting with Dana and Lorenzo (Fertitta, UFC co-owner) where they claimed I was the No. 2 paid athlete in the organization, which I know is a bold-faced lie,” Couture said. Polling other athletes, said Couture, he learned that his compensation — some $250,000 a fight with pay-per-view bonuses, according to the Couture camp — was nowhere near what other top UFC fighters were making.
> 
> ...





> Not getting a match with Fedor Emelianenko played a part in his decision. The decision was made when it became clear the match with Fedor wasn’t happening.
> 
> It is known Couture was one of the top UFC fighters who was unhappy when reading about the huge money guaranteed in the company’s offers to Emelianenko, because he felt he and a few others were the fighters who helped build the current popularity and they weren’t getting guaranteed income for fights anywhere near that level, particularly since they were bigger drawing cards.
> 
> So what will we learn later? Randy does not seem like the type of person who would just jump ship for no reason, and Fedor not being signed seems like an iffy reason to all of a sudden pack up your shit and leave. There were still challenges ahead. Noguiera, if he beats Kongo would be a huge test for Randy, and would make for a huge fight. Why he would decide to leave now is puzzling.


Always an Upset - UFC 



> "I think what set us off on the wrong foot was that my management [at the time] wasn't willing to give up ancillary rights across the board with no option for some sort of compensation," said Couture, alluding to a reason cited by Emelianenko's representatives as to why the Russian did not end up with the UFC. "All the other athletes at that time were signing those contracts. That created a lot of animosity and got me pulled out of the Carmen Electra campaigns to promote the athletes and the sport and the video game and all that stuff."
> 
> Beyond the money, both Couture and his wife Kim stressed Thursday's resignation from the UFC was about respect. It's a move "The Natural" acknowledged could have far-reaching effects.
> 
> "Certainly there's personal motivation for resigning and taking a stand for myself," he said. "If it sets a precedence that down the road requires athletes to be treated better then that's the icing on the cake."


News, UFC Fight Results


----------



## Nobilis (Sep 8, 2007)

daitrong said:


> Listen here, buddy.


You just made the jerk zone. Jerks fade off and amount to nothing... 

Rest assured I didn't read your response nor will I acknowledge any idiotic opinion you'll ever have.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

Nobilis said:


> You just made the jerk zone. Jerks fade off and amount to nothing...
> 
> Rest assured I didn't read your response nor will I acknowledge any idiotic opinion you'll ever have.


By stating that you DIDN'T read my previous post, is pretty damn obvious you did read it and couldn't come up with a reasonably good argument. 

Owned yourself there....buddy :thumb02:


----------



## Iwillmkutap (Oct 15, 2007)

Lightweigt title- sherk/huerta
welterweight title-serra/st.pierre 2
middleweight title-a silva/henderson
light heavyweight title-jackson/w silva
heavyweight title-couture/fedor

This would be the super bowl of MMA!! chuck ladell shouldnt even be in the top 5 contender list anymore.


----------



## Iwillmkutap (Oct 15, 2007)

I would love to see ladell try and beat houston alexander on fight night live.


----------

